# Closure of gastrostomy Laparoscopic



## hchitwood0002 (Apr 30, 2014)

I work for a General Surgeon who performed a closure of gastrostomy laparoscopic. I know the CPT code for Open is 43870..... but is am stumped when it comes to being done laparoscopic. I was going to go with code 43659 but I am unsure. Please if anyone can help please let me know your thoughts. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## rnrray2005 (Apr 30, 2014)

hchitwood0002 said:


> I work for a General Surgeon who performed a closure of gastrostomy laparoscopic. I know the CPT code for Open is 43870..... but is am stumped when it comes to being done laparoscopic. I was going to go with code 43659 but I am unsure. Please if anyone can help please let me know your thoughts. Thank you in advanced.



We use the 43659 for the lap closure


----------



## hchitwood0002 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you soooo much. I had that code in mind but was not sure.


----------

